# Roadtrek



## Bornloser (Dec 21, 2002)

We are looking at purchasing a 1995 Roadtrek 210 Popular and was wondering if anyone knows if there is anything I should be wary of in this unit.  I mean, do they have a reputation for, say, bad rearends, or leaks, transmission problems, etc..  You know, some type of recurring problem.  The dealer seems REALLY anxious to close the deal, so I am wary. 
ALSO, I live in the mid south.  I NEED to have acess to water in the winter....is there any type of aftermarket device so I can have water to take a shower during the winter months??

Thanks!!!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2002)

Roadtrek

Hi Bornloser, with a handle like that, think I would stay away from everything :laugh: .  Just remember you were a winner when you were born :approve: .  Brain working kinda slow this morning, nothing new. What kind of water device?  One to make water, reclaim water, hmmmm, or heat water.  There is a unit that uses the propane cyl. to heat water.  Should be able to locate them at any camping supply store and don't forget our free source of heat, solar.  Course with that bornloser handle you could just jump, fall, in the creek!  Does the Roadtrek not have a water heater, not familiar with that unit.  For problems it would help to know the maf. of chassis,chevy, ford,etc.  If the dealer is really anxious make him a really, really low offer  :evil:


----------



## smallcamper (Dec 21, 2002)

Roadtrek

Hi Bornloser, I have a 1999 Dodge Roadtrek 190 Versatile.  The 210 uses an extended Chevy chassis.  It has the best floorplan of all Roadtreks, in my opinion.  I wish they still made the 210!  

You should be able to use the fresh water system down to approximately 25 degrees F with no problem.  I've used mine once when it hit a low of 22.  The problem comes when you're in below freezing temperatures for several hours.  With the tanks and plumbing exposed under the van there is no practical way to make it work in the 'frozen north'.  Some people carry water on board in jugs to use.

Most RV dealers are eager to deal in the winter.  I stopped by my local dealer a few days ago just to look at some new Isata models and they begged me for my Roadtrek, said they already had a customer wanting a used Versatile.


----------



## Bornloser (Dec 21, 2002)

Roadtrek

Thanks for the info....still looking to see if there is SOMETHING  maybe to wrap around the freshwater tank to keep it from freezing.  Just to make it clear, what I am looking for is something to keep the freshwater tank from freezing.  Here in the mid south we DO get temperatures below freezing, usually for a couple of days in a row.  There IS a water heater so I am NOT looking for that, just something to allow me to have fresh water for a shower when it IS below 32 degrees.
I am trading in a LeSharo, and the dealer seemed QUITE anxious to get it...TOO anxious.  I BELIEVE I got a good price and an excellent trade in.  Are the roadtreks that good?
Yes I really like the floorplan of the 210...less than a foot bigger than the LeSharo, so size is about the same.   Anyone know what gas mileage I should expect??
Thanks for any and all info about this model of Roadtrek.


----------



## smallcamper (Dec 22, 2002)

Roadtrek

The freezing problem is not just the tank, but the plumbing that runs outside, under the floor as well.  There are heating pads available from RV suppliers that self stick to the tank, and you could put heat tapes on the plumbing.  Of course they would need 110 volt power all the time.

Gas mileage with the 350 engine I think runs around 14 mpg.  The 454 a couple mpg less.  We have several 210 owners in the Roadtrek International club at http://www.roadtrekchapter.org/


----------



## C Nash (Dec 22, 2002)

Roadtrek

As long as you are using heat inside you should be ok unless, you have several days with the daytime temps below freezing and teens at night. As smallcamper said the plumbing is the most likely to freeze.  Wrap all exposed plumbing with insulation and where possible you could put a small light but, watch for falmeable materials. If the rv has a 454 engine about the only problems I have seen are cracked manifolds and they were murder on plug wires unless you install high quality sets. Transmissions were the weakest link but with proper maintiance and drive habits should be ok.  Smoke it over good for oil leaks, blowby, leaking seals, water leaks and so forth.  Pull the trans dip stick and smell or if you are not familiar with have a mechanic ck for you.  Yes, we can sometimes smell a bad trans.   If you like the unit go for it :approve:


----------



## hertig (Dec 22, 2002)

Roadtrek

They do make dual voltage 12v/120v tank and plumbing heating kits.


----------



## pciochetto (Jun 25, 2007)

RE: Roadtrek

I, too am looking at a 1995 210 pop....5years later.  Is there anybody out there....


----------

